# fna and dr said my thyroid panel was normal



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

Had my fna today, it was pretty easy, was numbed and dr took 3 bioposies and it took 10 minutes. He said my thyroid panel came back normal. Is that normal in a case with a larger nodule? 4.4cm, 2.4cm 2.8cm? Does that mean anything?

I go back in a few weeks to discuss the results of the biopsy and to figure out a surgery time .He said I could have the surgery in 1-3 months whenever it is convienent for me.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

A lot of times, people with perfectly normal standard thyroid panels have large nodules. I would absolutely ask for copies of those labs, but I don't think you can infer anything about the nodules just because you have normal results.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My lab results were normal before my surgeries. That meant nothing.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, my lab results were normal too - doesn't mean a thing!


----------



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

would normal results mean it is more likely to be cancer vs hashimotos?

Also in regard to next step would it be surgery then see an endo? My relative that has hypothyroidism is wondering why I haven't seen an endo yet but I thought I needed to have surgery first? Thoughts?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

dolphin32 said:


> would normal results mean it is more likely to be cancer vs hashimotos?
> 
> Also in regard to next step would it be surgery then see an endo? My relative that has hypothyroidism is wondering why I haven't seen an endo yet but I thought I needed to have surgery first? Thoughts?


When you say your "thyroid panel" was was normal, do you know what tests were included? If it was "just" tsh, free t4 and free t3, it won't really tell you much about cancer vs hashi's. If antibodies tests were included it *might* give you an indication, but honestly? The FNA is your best bet. All my tests pointed to Hashi's. I did have that...and cancer.

We all have different paths and different types of doctors we see. You might as well get set up with a surgeon, since it sounds like those nodules are large and need to come out. Some endos (like mine) will gladly see you before surgery. Some won't. Some people use ENTs for surgery. Some people see surgical endocrinologists. I used a general surgeon who specialized in thyroid and breast cancer. There's not one "right" path. What I would suggest is that you ask around (you'll be surprised at how many people have thyroid disorders!) and see if you can get the name or names of some well-respected doctors. Call and ask for a consult. Ask lots of questions. And then go with your gut feeling.


----------



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

I had the antibody test done as well as tsh and t4.

Still waiting on the results of the biopsy. Dr said he would be on vacation this week but the nurse may call, IDK, I am not expecting a call for a couple more days at least. Just waiting in limbo..


----------



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

biopsy results are in: Benign!

Next step is follow up with dr on March 30th to go over the results more thoroughly and discuss surgery for removal of nodule

t

Dr said the biopsy is 97% accurate, is that what everyone else seems to think?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats!

The biopsy is 97% accurate regarding the cells collected. That is, you could potentially have small "pockets" of cancerous cells hidden within the nodule. Not saying that to continue your concerns, just saying that in a nodule that large, it can happen on occasion.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's great news, dolphin!


----------



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

I am still frustrated about the pain in my chest. None of the dr's think it is related to the nodule. It is affecting my quality of life. I have young kids and any extra strenous activity brings me more pain. The dr's don't seem concerned about it at all but it is not going away and the pain meds dont help much at all. Why can't any of the dr's say 'yes, your 4.4cm nodule could be pinching a nerve causing a pain in your chest' is that so unheard of?


----------



## Prolixity2013 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi dolphin32,

Does the pain in your chest disappear when you lean forward when you're in a sitting position? Is it worse upon exertion? Is it accompanied by shortness of breath? Does it radiate anywhere?

These are all questions your doctors should be asking you.

Does aspirin or ibuprofen help the pain?


----------

